# Dublin goes Titanic!



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KZlvMBF9Hk


Dundrum shopping centre. Weird video.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy shit that's a lot of water, and that doesn't even look like it's on ground level given the cafÃ© below in the background D:


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha

Poor Dundrum :c


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Holy shit that's a lot of water, and that doesn't even look like it's on ground level given the cafÃ© below in the background D:



D= also!

My mum just texted me to tell me it hasn't stopped raining in Belfast, and my friend who lives in Dublin says water is pouring in through his roof. The Liffey has burst it's banks completely. Absolutely mental!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 24, 2011)

Thankfully the risk of flooding where I am is minimal, since we're on an incline and the preceding houses would divert most water elsewhere.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Thankfully the risk of flooding where I am is minimal, since we're on an incline and the preceding houses would divert most water elsewhere.



Cheeky bastard. If it floods here im fucked. The ground is baked so hard water just sits there. I had to fight it back last time it rained.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha, I'm okay. I live in Manchester, chances of flooding are pretty minimal c:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Thankfully the risk of flooding where I am is minimal, since we're on an incline and the preceding houses would divert most water elsewhere.



I live on one of the highest points in Glasgow, I'm sorted when it rains =D Slope in every direction.
My bestie says he's waiting for the Westlink to fill up (hehe, still remember the last time that happened).


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I live on one of the highest points in Glasgow, I'm sorted when it rains =D Slope in every direction.



Gargunnock.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Gargunnock.



Nope, but I ain't givin' out my location to a bunch'a furries. All I'll say is near Ruchill Park.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Nope, but I ain't givin' out my location to a bunch'a furries. All I'll say is near Ruchill Park.



STALK MODE ACTIVATE


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> STALK MODE ACTIVATE



I KNEW IT! I'll dump your body in the canal.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I KNEW IT! I'll dump your body in the canal.



I JUSSSST WAAAANT TO BEEE FRIEEENDS


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I JUSSSST WAAAANT TO BEEE FRIEEENDS



With the fish in the canal? Ok =3


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish don't have any feelings.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fish don't have any feelings.



With the state of the canal, I wouldn't be surprised if they were mutant fish.


Anyways, apparently you can't get _anywhere_ in Dublin at the moment cos it's all flooded. Like that's what the Republic needed right now when they have no money...


Ok, apparently 3 rivers all burst their banks and there is at least one person missing: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/oct/25/dublin-floods-policeman-missing?newsfeed=true


----------



## Lunar (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh man... I hope everyone's okay....  :<


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 25, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Oh man... I hope everyone's okay....  :<



Only reported person missing is a policeman who got swept away, unfortunately by this point they're probably looking for a body <=[ I've never seen anything like this in Ireland/N.Ireland.
I can only imagine what would happen if the Lagan burst it's banks...

3 rivers all at once. Fuck.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 25, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Only reported person missing is a policeman who got swept away, unfortunately by this point they're probably looking for a body <=[ I've never seen anything like this in Ireland/N.Ireland.
> I can only imagine what would happen if the Lagan burst it's banks...
> 
> 3 rivers all at once. Fuck.


Good thing I didn't start seriously planning a trip past daydreams and setting money aside.  
Kind of reminds me of that ice storm we had here a couple years back.


----------

